# Infinity Ward



## TehSean (Dec 8, 2009)

MW2

What a great game. My favorite level was in the USA, as PVT Ramirez, just before the tide turned...

No Russian was initially my favorite until the later ones came along. It was just a fun experience.

I played on Veteran and still managed to have plenty of movie-like experiences where the hero dodges bullets. Died a whole lot in the climax areas toward the very end of the game, but still had a great time.

Co-Op is a lot fun, too, but multiplayer can be hit and miss. Beyond all the issues of balance and weapon selection... Also, awesome job for them fixing the Javelin/LauncherWeapons glitch on PC so promptly! You could prime a launcher weapon to 'drop' like a contact grenade upon your death. So you could 'drop' a javelin missile upon being killed after rushing and knifing people.

So they've done a good job with the game itself, but I'm still against the matchmaking infrastructure because its linchpin hinges upon player-2-player networking.

I feel the bite of significant lag in 10 out of 10 games. I haven't seen lag this bad since I played BF 2142 Titan Mode 64 Players.

On the plus side, the lack of dedicated servers makes the game less fun, which.. on the bright side.. means I want to do other things like draw and write instead of try to get up to 25 kill streak and nuke people in the final 10 points only to get lag-killed for the umpteenth time in that gaming session, not necessarily in that single round.

But yeah. P2P sucks. I think that people who say it's fine are mentally diluted, watered down, or otherwise running on a 'lean mixture'.


----------



## Kuraggo (Dec 8, 2009)

I must say that despite some nasty flaws and plot holes in the single player campaign it was one of the most fun and addictive campaigns i've played. There's just so much action and stuff happening that you really feel like you're in an action movie. Far from realistic of course, but CoD games never attempted to be realistic anyway, they're about fast and cool moments.

I liked a lot of missions, the Cliffhanger mission was great, and the sniper missions are always fun, but they don't even come close to the All Ghillied Up mission in CoD4. It was brutal.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 8, 2009)

I played through the campaign last week. Found the deathmatch was a much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 8, 2009)

The fact that they considered various standards on PC gaming as "features" makes me want to punch them.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 9, 2009)

Game's not worth what they're charging.


----------



## iller (Dec 9, 2009)

TehSean said:


> But yeah. P2P sucks. I think that people who say it's fine are mentally diluted, watered down, or otherwise running on a 'lean mixture'.



QFT

...and I certainly don't get many opportunities to agree with TehSean...


----------



## Ojikori (Dec 9, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Game's not worth what they're charging.



A matter of opinion...some people think it's the best game they ever played.

Others think it is awful for various reasons. Which Included the Model 1887,The now fixed Javelin Glitch,and just the way people camped a match.

Personally I like it but it is definitely a rushed game in my opinion and could have been better although in the end everything could be better in one way or another I suppose.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 9, 2009)

Ojikori said:


> A matter of opinion...



Good thing my opinion's the only one that matters.


----------



## Holsety (Dec 9, 2009)

I could have lived without dedicated servers if the matchmaking system wasn't so balls that getting a game with more than 12 people is impossible because it's constantly disconnecting them.

Also who thought a shotgun that fires faster than most of the assault rifles was a good idea?


----------



## slydude851 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dont you just love on close quarters fights (like in a building with a hallway, *clears throat and coughs* skidrow *continues and ceases*) where someone uses the javelin glitch and blows up 3 people along with themselves. That stuff travels through walls and roofs and ceilings and such. Sucks so much.  Lag isnt much of a problem for me.  Sucks even more when you're 1 or 2 kills away from some major killstreak reward like chopper gunner, ac130... nuke lol


----------



## Lazydabear (Dec 11, 2009)

I played Mordern Warfare 2  on Normal Mode then I did it on Veteran Mode which was the hardest mode in the game, it was so simple even though I died many times I manage to beat that game when it was the shortest levels I played on.


----------



## The Fitz (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah I think it's a pretty good game too. The campaign was epic, and the mutiplayer is great fun. My only problem is that the Javelin glitch hasn't (as far as I know at the time of writing this) been fixed on the 360 version. That and the lag is awful when I'm trying to play with friends.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The fact that they considered various standards on PC gaming as "features" makes me want to punch them.



True the eff out of that.


----------



## Torinir (Dec 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The fact that they considered various standards on PC gaming as "features" makes me want to punch them.



This.

/thread


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 11, 2009)

lol playing on PS3 so no issues.

Rocking level 2 Prestige already and I can't get enough.


----------



## Reovaul (Dec 11, 2009)

> Infinity Ward



Can blow me.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 11, 2009)

P2P > Dedicated servers.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the game. So far, I've only had lag on European connections. Other then that, I think the game is quite fine. But I like Assassin's Creed 2 more :b


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 11, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Also who thought a shotgun that fires faster than most of the assault rifles was a good idea?



The inventor of the AA-12?

I like the game.  LMGs are fun.  :3


----------



## Holsety (Dec 11, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The inventor of the AA-12?
> 
> I like the game.  LMGs are fun.  :3


Well to be fair I meant whoever wanted to put it in the game (and multiplayer)

but now i've moved on from the AA-12 and now I'm on the 1887's

fuck them


and LMGs are for sissies who can't aim so they need tons of ammo ):<


----------



## Torinir (Dec 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> P2P > Dedicated servers.



You might actually want to pull your head out of your ass and think about what's going on in the world. The UK's major ISPs are all throttling connections if they even detect a P2P connection. AU has severe issues with bandwidth throttling when their customers hit their low caps. Comcast users have legendary problems with any kind of P2P connection, just ask any WoW player on patch day.

I'm beginning to wonder if you're actually an IW employee.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 11, 2009)

Not to mention, at least with dedi browsers you can pick and choose the type of game you want to play, based on ping, map, players, gametype, you name it. I personally hate having to sit through matchmaking with the chance that I'll be thrown into a map that I hate with potentially ridiculous amounts of lag.

I'm partial toward dedi servers, though I feel it would be ideal if they had a "Quick Join" function as well. Then everybody would be happy.

Also, wtf guys no mod support? Really? People aren't allowed to be creative anymore and tweak stuff for fun? Though, that may just bother me because I've dabbled in modding before..


----------



## Holsety (Dec 11, 2009)

Muki Hyena said:


> Not to mention, at least with dedi browsers you can pick and choose the type of game you want to play, based on ping, map, players, gametype, you name it. I personally hate having to sit through matchmaking with the chance that I'll be thrown into a map that I hate with potentially ridiculous amounts of lag.


BUT ITS NOT FAIR TO TEH PEEPL ON DAH XBOX (and PS3???11!) WHO CAN'T CHOOSE WUT DEY WANT BUT PEESEES CAN

):<<<<<<<


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 11, 2009)

pff, consoles were the first ones to implement a rediculous inferior system in the first place. Their own fault. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But seriously, matchmaking works for things like ranked gametypes like Halo, but when it comes to just unranked social stuff, server browser.

It doesn't really matter in MW2 since all you can really do is level up, not down.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 11, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Well to be fair I meant whoever wanted to put it in the game (and multiplayer)



I loved the AA-12 when I saw it on Future Weapons. I was extremely intrigued and surprised Infinity Ward put it into the game. It was an excellent idea to bring a gun I only ever heard about on a TV show into a game.


----------



## Corto (Dec 11, 2009)

My brother got it for his brand new computer and I completed the singleplayer campaign in a day. Holy shit the game was short. It was great fun and the missions were awesome (and it looked fucking amazing, but that may be because the newest game I had played before that was HL2 on the lowest settings) but holy shit it was annoying as fuck. I hated the way they took control from you over and over again and at the end I half expected everyone to have a plane crash on them and die, and then the credits to roll over a picture of the developers flipping me off. They were running out of fucking playable characters to kill in cutscenes.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 11, 2009)

We're going to negotiate on not having dedicated servers for online multiplayer, oorah.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 11, 2009)

overall i give it a 4/5. 
story5/5
multiplayer(when it works) 5/5
multiplayer(peak play times) 2/5
this is the worst CoD to play in a party because it usually won't let someone join for some reason.
the guns are nice but in my opinion the bling perk should be removed in favor of full custom weapons cuz in real life you can put a scope, drum clips, and a grip on a real gun with room to spare. different ammo would be nice like the shotguns for example have bird shot, buck shot, slugs, and mini grenades in real life.
1)no nazi zombies
2)map packs start in Feb, maybe
3)epic amounts of lag
4)javlin glitch still on PS3
5)too many campers!!!!


----------



## Holsety (Dec 12, 2009)

> story5/5


stopped here


----------



## Molotov (Dec 12, 2009)

brb, engaging in epic, bloodthirsty zombie matches.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 12, 2009)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> story5/5



What are you comparing that to? Tomb Raider Legend?


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Kuraggo said:


> I must say that despite some nasty flaws and plot holes in the single player campaign it was one of the most fun and addictive campaigns i've played. There's just so much action and stuff happening that you really feel like you're in an action movie. Far from realistic of course, but CoD games never attempted to be realistic anyway, they're about fast and cool moments.
> 
> I liked a lot of missions, the Cliffhanger mission was great, and the sniper missions are always fun, but they don't even come close to the All Ghillied Up mission in CoD4. It was brutal.




To be honest, i hated every minute of the campaign except for the sneaky sneaky missions. The whole thing dragged on FOREVER. A lot of the levels were unnecessarily long. Although, the ending was completely bad ass, and it set it up nicely for the next one to come out. Multiplayer and hardcore HQ pro is amazing too. SO MANY GUNS


----------



## TDK (Dec 13, 2009)

Two words... DOUBLE SHOTGUNS

IW needs to fix that shit and then i'll proclaim this game of the year, until then it's still known as that game that lets you have double shotguns and silenced SPASs.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Well to be fair I meant whoever wanted to put it in the game (and multiplayer)
> 
> but now i've moved on from the AA-12 and now I'm on the 1887's
> 
> ...



I wonder if you can get the 20 round drum for it.  :3

And I always use LMGs.  :c  I'm the defender guy in Domination.  Or distraction in TDM.  X3


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone used nuke yet?


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 13, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> anyone used nuke yet?


Yeah, I've gotten five total (two of which I got today with screenshots).









I don't know why people whine about the dual 1887's so much. Personally, I'm glad they are in the game. That way I know that if I for some reason lose an arm and can't shoot the Scar-H anymore, I can still own it up with the Akimbo 1887's!

Seriously, though.. The game isn't balanced for leaning but it is still balanced for dual shotguns and dual glock 18s?

If anybody wants to play in a party with me, feel free to add my steam: anger_of_souls (name perochial-joe).


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have had bout 12 nukes now. got emblem an everything


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 13, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> i have had bout 12 nukes now. got emblem an everything


Cool. My first nuke was such a disappointment, though it was also very exciting at the same time. I was glad that I got it, but nothing that special happens. I was expecting something much cooler than a red overlay and everybody dropping dead. Oh well. It's still fun to get them, just not very exciting to look at.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 13, 2009)

http://segmentnext.com/index.php/2009/11/17/modern-warfare-2-dedicated-server-hack/ Interesting read, apparently there was a server browser built in to the game that they just blocked. They're hacking it to be usable.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 13, 2009)

the scar and ump r to gd


----------



## Holsety (Dec 13, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I wonder if you can get the 20 round drum for it.  :3
> 
> And I always use LMGs.  :c  I'm the defender guy in Domination.  Or distraction in TDM.  X3


riot shields are better distractions because no one can ever divert their attention away from you


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 13, 2009)

Holsety said:


> riot shields are better distractions because no one can ever divert their attention away from you


Yeah, but you're usually going end up with a horrible score if you use the shield. I seem to have it figured out fairly well, but nearly everybody I see who uses it never do well. Anyway, in my experience, this setup works best for the riot shield:

Eq: Throwing Knife
Perk1: Marathon
Perk2: Lightweight
Perk3: Commando

That way you at least aren't totally helpless when you come up to enemies, although if somebody is carrying Semtex with them then you're pretty much dead.

I'm not much of a defensive player so I guess I wouldn't really understand the appeal to being a distraction. All I need is an assault rifle and I'm usually fine.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 13, 2009)

elcoyote said:


> I can still own it up with the Akimbo 1887's!


you're not owning anybody, it's a one hit kill weapon from almost any range with zero skill to use. With the shield on your back you're almost impossible to kill from behind, and anybody in front is killed instantly by the weapons. It takes no skill, never will, never has. People who use them think they're good due to high score, but in reality its the weapon carrying the player.

Note your tacnukes, most likely all from those weapons.

GG lol


----------



## Corto (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> To be honest, i hated every minute of the campaign except for the sneaky sneaky missions. The whole thing dragged on FOREVER. A lot of the levels were unnecessarily long. Although, the ending was completely bad ass, and it set it up nicely for the next one to come out. Multiplayer and hardcore HQ pro is amazing too. SO MANY GUNS


Really? The whole campaign lasted like 20 minutes!


----------



## Holsety (Dec 13, 2009)

elcoyote said:


> Yeah, but you're usually going end up with a horrible score if you use the shield. I seem to have it figured out fairly well, but nearly everybody I see who uses it never do well. Anyway, in my experience, this setup works best for the riot shield:
> 
> Eq: Throwing Knife
> Perk1: Marathon
> ...


if you can't get kills with the riot shield

you probably aren't using it right


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 13, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> you're not owning anybody, it's a one hit kill weapon from almost any range with zero skill to use. With the shield on your back you're almost impossible to kill from behind, and anybody in front is killed instantly by the weapons. It takes no skill, never will, never has. People who use them think they're good due to high score, but in reality its the weapon carrying the player.
> 
> Note your tacnukes, most likely all from those weapons.
> 
> GG lol


Please go back and take some time to fully read out my post. If you actually read it then you'll see that I was sarcastic about it and actually criticized IW for even putting them in the game. By the way, my nukes are from the Scar and one or two from the Vector (besides, if you look at my rank in those screenshots, you can see that I'm not even a high enough rank to even have the 1887s).


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 13, 2009)

I was saying that mostly in general about the weapons, even though it was kinda directed toward you I'm raging about the guns and the people who do use them (and think they're good).


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 13, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I was saying that mostly in general about the weapons, even though it was kinda directed toward you I'm raging about the guns and the people who do use them (and think they're good).


Yeah. Infinity Ward really did throw balance out the window with some of these guns. The 1887s have probably got to be the most overpowered weapon in a game since the Halo energy sword. The dual Glock 18s are also fairly overpowered as well.

But what I really hate is how they ruined sniping in this game. All of the snipers except for one are semi-auto and the bolt action one doesn't have any advantage over any of them. It just encourages people to spam sniper fire and hope they hit rather than actually having to aim. On top of that, adding shotguns as a secondary was a horrible move, I think. Besides having the Akimbo option for shotguns, they made nearly all of them semi-automatic and one even fully automatic, once again just encouraging spraying off shots rather than aiming.

I know why they did all of that, because console players have a harder time aiming than PC users do. As has been made very clear by Infinity Ward with this game, it was meant for consoles and porting it to the PC was just a quick way to get some extra money (even though it is bad enough for the console players to say it's unbalanced as well). But the game is very broken in quite a few ways. Dual wielding the Glock 18's was pretty cool to me in the story mode, but I think it was a bad move to do that for multiplayer. They could have just had it as a standalone weapon in machine pistols or regular pistols. The recoil for it makes it difficult to hit with when there is just one, so I think it would have been balanced by itself. The only weapons I could see being Akimbo just for realism's sake would be the P90s since they are actually able to be fired one handed. But even then, the P90 has always been overpowered as is.

Then there is the fact that they gave the LMG's basically no recoil, which I hate. They are extremely powerful and they have about the same recoil as an assault rifle. Sure, you run slower with them, but that really isn't much of a drawback. To me, Modern Warfare 2 is a love/hate game. I think that the multiplayer is very fun when nobody uses those overpowered weapons, it seems like an upgraded version of Call of Duty 4. But when there are so much as two people on one team with Akimbo 1887's, the game is already decided. They will win regardless of what you do. About one week ago, the game had few people with the 1887s and a decent amount of hackers. Now, I would rather have the blatant aimbotting hackers back and have nobody using the 1887s.

It's just pathetic when a game can be so unbalanced that players would prefer hackers over the unbalanced aspect of the game. Maybe it's just me who feels like that, I don't know. But I do know that if we could record demos and if Infinity Ward gave a damn about the PC users, there would be a patch for those weapons within a week of them seeing some of the kills people get with those things.


----------



## Lazydabear (Dec 14, 2009)

It seems sometimes the only effective attachments for your weapon is  Sliencer and FLJ.I am also trying to perfect the One Shot/Head Shot with the Sniper Rifle I am still learning how one person manage to pull that off with a Shitty Xbox 360 Controller.


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 14, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> It seems sometimes the only effective attachments for your weapon is  Sliencer and FLJ.I am also trying to perfect the One Shot/Head Shot with the Sniper Rifle I am still learning how one person manage to pull that off with a Shitty Xbox 360 Controller.


Yeah, it really does seem like that sometimes. The silencer really does help with some guns, such as the F2000. I find its recoil to be almost completely uncontrollable due to its random patterns and the silencer takes it down to almost nothing. I don't really use FMJ that much because I don't really need extra penetration. I use it on my pistols (until I can unlock the tactical knife) and snipers but not much else. I usually use the holographic sight or the red dot for my rifles and submachine guns, but if the iron sights are easy to aim with, I'll use the silencer or extended magazines.


----------



## Holsety (Dec 14, 2009)

FMJ only exists to frustrate the fuck out of people who try to complete all challenges for a gun.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 14, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> anyone used nuke yet?




you betcha, i got one and ended up going 44 and 0. it was sick just add me on Xbox and ill show ya. Mathiaslupen42's my tag


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> FMJ only exists to frustrate the fuck out of people who try to complete all challenges for a gun.


Yeah, pretty much. Why couldn't they have just made it x amount of kills while using FMJ like every other attachment? I usually average about 2 penetration kills per game, so it is a very long process trying to unlock everything.


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2009)

My problem with MW2 is why fucking snipe when you can use a scoped assault rifle and just PEW PEW PEW PEW PEW PEW from the opposite side of the map and kill someone.


----------



## Lazydabear (Dec 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> FMJ only exists to frustrate the fuck out of people who try to complete all challenges for a gun.


 

I only use FMJ to Bullet penetrate walls where players who think camping in cover is the only way to gain 25 kill streak.


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My problem with MW2 is why fucking snipe when you can use a scoped assault rifle and just PEW PEW PEW PEW PEW PEW from the opposite side of the map and kill someone.


I hate the snipers so much in that game. Call of Duty 4's sniping felt awesome, but Modern Warfare 2's feels horrible. They made every sniper semi-auto save for one bolt-action and the bolt is only just slightly more accurate than the semi-automatics. On top of that, they seem to be split 50-50 between one or two shot kills. Which to me just seems to discourage actual skillful sniping. It forces people to use the semi-autos and just spray sniper rounds all over the place.


----------



## Ojikori (Dec 15, 2009)

My main problem is simply put...they had a balance for stopping power before called juggernaut but now there is no balance...nothing to really counter it. I wish they woulda left it in the game no matter how annoying it was at least it was freakin practical!

I dunno...I really hate ranting on the game simply because I don't find it that bad...and if they take away some range from the 1887's I won't have really anything to complain about I didn't complain about before (Burst fire guns).


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 15, 2009)

Ojikori said:


> My main problem is simply put...they had a balance for stopping power before called juggernaut but now there is no balance...nothing to really counter it. I wish they woulda left it in the game no matter how annoying it was at least it was freakin practical!
> 
> I dunno...I really hate ranting on the game simply because I don't find it that bad...and if they take away some range from the 1887's I won't have really anything to complain about I didn't complain about before (Burst fire guns).


I think that they took out Juggernaut so that they could put in Painkiller. I always preferred using Stopping Power so not having Juggernaut (just Juggernaut*s* in Spec Ops) doesn't really have much effect on me. Although, that brings to mind.. Being a Juggernaut in multiplayer


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2009)

elcoyote said:


> I hate the snipers so much in that game. Call of Duty 4's sniping felt awesome, but Modern Warfare 2's feels horrible. They made every sniper semi-auto save for one bolt-action and the bolt is only just slightly more accurate than the semi-automatics. On top of that, they seem to be split 50-50 between one or two shot kills. Which to me just seems to discourage actual skillful sniping. It forces people to use the semi-autos and just spray sniper rounds all over the place.



Yes.  That's why I haven't played it much since I got it.  I usually enjoy sniping but it's suchhhhh a chore when you want to do it with a bolt action.


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 16, 2009)

Another aspect of MW2 that I dislike that I have just remembered (because I just played against them both). Stun grenades. I hate them. They were unbelievably annoying in the first one, not even league mods allowed them, and they make the use of flashbangs and smoke grenades pretty much worthless. Why blind somebody (for *ever* in this game) when you can make them unable to even move? Why use a smoke grenade when thermal scopes can look right through it?

The shotguns in this game are all unbelievably overpowered. The Spas 12 is probably the least underpowered one in the game and if the others followed it then I think shotguns would actually be a fairly good weapon to have in the game. But, every other one.. Oh boy.. I hate the automatic one. I fires faster than the P90. Sure, it uses a magazine quickly, but being able to cancel over half of the reload time doesn't really make that too big of an issue and if you have Scavenger, neither is ammunition. 

It seems that every time I play the game, I find another aspect of it that I hate, and yet I still love playing the game. I don't know, maybe it's just because after playing Counter-Strike: Source almost exclusively for the past four or five years of my life makes anything different seem amazing. I don't know. But still...


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Dec 17, 2009)

scavenger is to gd. u practily have unlimented amo and grenades and wats all your  kill/death ratio thing mines gone down 2.34 now.............sorry about my spelling


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

i dont like knife tards i just gunna run around and stab people because i think this is assasins creed thats why i love my aa-12 witch im glad they fixed a bit because its funny to see a guy try to knife you only to see himself do a back flip when you blast him in the face with your shoty and ive never gotten a nuke never will because ill stick with my uav SC and PM


----------



## elcoyote (Dec 17, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> scavenger is to gd. u practily have unlimented amo and grenades and wats all your  kill/death ratio thing mines gone down 2.34 now.............sorry about my spelling


My kill death ratio is a little over 2.0 since I've started using weapons other than my Scar and trying to unlock all of the weapon attachments for bonus experience.


----------



## Dovecoon (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah the only real problem I have with the game is the range on the akimbo 1887s. You should not be able to kill with a shotgun from fifty feet away. The dual rangers at least had a small magazine and short range to counter how annoying they are. Fortunately, if you just use last stand, the shotgunners have no idea what to do >:3


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 19, 2009)

been playin cod4 PC lately







so pro


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2009)

elcoyote said:


> Another aspect of MW2 that I dislike that I have just remembered (because I just played against them both). Stun grenades. I hate them. They were unbelievably annoying in the first one, not even league mods allowed them, and they make the use of flashbangs and smoke grenades pretty much worthless. Why blind somebody (for *ever* in this game) when you can make them unable to even move? Why use a smoke grenade when thermal scopes can look right through it?
> 
> The shotguns in this game are all unbelievably overpowered. The Spas 12 is probably the least underpowered one in the game and if the others followed it then I think shotguns would actually be a fairly good weapon to have in the game. But, every other one.. Oh boy.. I hate the automatic one. I fires faster than the P90. Sure, it uses a magazine quickly, but being able to cancel over half of the reload time doesn't really make that too big of an issue and if you have Scavenger, neither is ammunition.
> 
> It seems that every time I play the game, I find another aspect of it that I hate, and yet I still love playing the game. I don't know, maybe it's just because after playing Counter-Strike: Source almost exclusively for the past four or five years of my life makes anything different seem amazing. I don't know. But still...



Sorta this.


----------

